# Scale on bromeliads



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

Any idea how to get rid of scale in a tank with frogs? any ideas why all my broms not in tanks never get it but soon after I put them in a tank they get it.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Rob, I found this. Scroll down a bit. I'm not sure if it'll help you, but I thought I'd just show you this anyways.

http://fcbs.org/articles/culture_adelaide.htm


----------



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)

Rob,

I believe once the scale insect forms the shell, it is of reproducing age. You scale bugs are not visible to the eye, however they are vulnrable when in this stage of life. I would suggest rubbing down your plants with paper towels and water. To a Google on predatory insects. There are a few mites out there that prey on juvie scale. In the future, try spraying and rubbing your broms with 70/30 rubbing alcohol to water. Best of luck,

Jon Werner


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2006)

JWerner said:


> Rob,
> 
> I believe once the scale insect forms the shell, it is of reproducing age. You scale bugs are not visible to the eye, however they are vulnrable when in this stage of life. I would suggest rubbing down your plants with paper towels and water. To a Google on predatory insects. There are a few mites out there that prey on juvie scale. In the future, try spraying and rubbing your broms with 70/30 rubbing alcohol to water. Best of luck,
> 
> Jon Werner


First of its very difficult to inform on how to proceed with out knowing what type of scale is praying on your plant, if you can take a pic that would be very helpful. Many species of scale are parthenogenic which essentially mean they do not require fertilization by a male in order to complete thier life cycle, ie reproduce.
I wouldnt depend on predetors as many of them require specific conditions inorder to perform well.
I would however suggest manuel removal of all visible individuals with a toothbrush (the cheap electric ones work great for large infestations)
AND the application of the aforementioned water and alcohol mix but to this I would about a teaspoon of vegetable oil wich will act as a suffucant effectively smothering them.
This will need to be applied weekly until the insects are eradicated so Id suggest removing the plant from the viv during treatment if this is at all possible.

If all these steps fail to effectivly eliminate the pest then I would suggest the use of a translaminar systemic pesticide such as Imadocloporid, since this chemical is designed to act on the reproductive functions of the insect it is reletively safe.

HD carries a version made by Bayer labeled Tree & Shrub Insect Control.
Youll want to look for the bottle that states is controls for up to 12 months just beneath that you will also notice it states there is no need to spray it and that you can mix it and apply as you would if you were normally watering.

Again let me say this is a LAST resort if all else fails. I dont normally recommend the use of such chemicals but unfortunately many insects having come in on plants produced by man have become rather resistant to many other "contact insecticides" .

FWIW 

Matt


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

I had some luck removing scale and mealy-bug (a type of scale, I guess) from plants in vivs using a few cotton swabs and some isopropyl alcohol (straight), directly applied to the pests. This is tedious, at best. Always best to isolate your plants for a while before you put them into a tank, just to make sure they are clean. Not that I always do that, obviously.

If you take this approach, expect to spend several weeks or more at it. Check the plants at least three times a week, preferrably every day. I wouldn't use anything more agressive than locally applied alcohol (although the oil is probably also safe) in a vivarium. 

Scale is one of the worst pests in my opinion, and very difficult to completely eliminate from a large collection (of orchids, anyway). Outside the vivarium, all safeties are removed from my arsenal, and I will rapidly escalate my assault based on the scope of the infestation. Oil sprays (I use ultrafine horticultural oil, volck oil is reputed to be better) are very good at knocking down scale populations in my greenhouse, but rarely eliminate them completely. Imidacloprid or orthene will do a better job, but are a bit more expensive and have kind of scary warning labels (they are pretty safe, though). Generally you wouldn't want to escalate to one of the synthetic pesticides if you have a small collection, due to cost of the product and general inconvenience. For just a few plants, vigilance and isopropyl alcohol (apply some additional ethanol internally for best effect) work wonders.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

I wonder if Marty’s CO2 method would work. I had a scale infestation in my first viv, a 75 gal paladarium. The scales concentrated on my ferns, Rabbit’s Foot and Bird’s Nest. Removing them physically became such a chore that I eventually gave up. This was one of the reasons that I tore that tank down. Scales are really a pain.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Some stuff I've been reading has said that scales are more prone to grow on broms if the broms are getting lots of moisture and poor air circulation. Sounds a lot like the average viv to me. Sorta like a breeding ground for them.


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Scrape them off iwht a finger nail and then mist off the crusty material thats left. When you see a new one scrape it off. If you can take it out of the tank scrup it with a sponge in some slightly soapy water (get themm all off if possible) then rinse the bageezers out of them and let them recover.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Anyone find any new ideas? I kind of found out that parasitic wasps (which are supposedly a great feeder for pumilio froglets) are a natural enemy of scale as well as ladybugs, but I don't think most people want ladybugs in their tanks


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I had an affected brom that was in a holding tank and developed scale... I soaked it in a relatively strong bleach solution for about 30 minutes and then wiped the brom clean of any visible mealies. By this point they were easily removed with a finger so I hoping that I got them all and the brom is doing well with no bugs reappearing just yet. (I like to think that bleach will eliminate pretty much every type of external parasitic organism, but I'm sure that's just a pipe dream .)


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah that's a good way except for broms that are in egg feeder tanks and might be holding tads


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Marinarawr said:


> I had an affected brom that was in a holding tank and developed scale... I soaked it in a relatively strong bleach solution for about 30 minutes and then wiped the brom clean of any visible mealies. By this point they were easily removed with a finger so I hoping that I got them all and the brom is doing well with no bugs reappearing just yet. (I like to think that bleach will eliminate pretty much every type of external parasitic organism, but I'm sure that's just a pipe dream .)


Well, its not that different from what the water department uses to disinfect your drinking water (chlorine), so it's pretty effective.


----------

